# MY BABY IS 5 !!!!!!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I want to send out a Happy 5th Birthday to my dear sweet Lily girl!! I cannot believe that she has been with us for so long. 

Here are a few pictures of my sweet girl!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LILY!!!

WOW! Five years old??? You can go to kindergarten, now ound:

Celebrate w/special treats and belly rubs!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy birthday Lily!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, she's beautiful!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LILY


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lily, tell your mom that you need extra belly rubs today


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday sweet Lily!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILY


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Lily!* arty::cheer2:arty:

Laurie, she looks so sweet and pretty. Has Lily mellowed a little bit over the years? Benji is still playful at 20 months, but it is different from Lizzie's "puppy" playfulness at 12 months. 

Lily, have a wonderful year! :hug:s :kiss:s from Benji and Lizzie.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww Laurie I love seeing all the pictures of Lily growing up. Happy Birthday Lily from me and the boys.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILY!!! I know your mommy will be spoiling you today

Lily just looks like a special girl...I always enjoy the pictures of just Lily.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YES Poornima, she has definately mellowed in her "old age" She is much calmer than the other two, but still likes to join in on the RLH every so often.


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lily! Hope your next orbit rocks with belly rubs. :clap2:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lily!!!! Wow FIVE years old!!! Laurie, you do not look old enough to have a 5 year old pup!!! LOL. I love the photos of her growing up she is such a beautiful Hav. What did she get for her B-day?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Laurie - Lily is beautiful. I love all her growing up pictures. Happy Happy birthday to you dear Lily and many tail wags for more!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILY! **:cheer2::cheer2: arty: :cheer2::cheer2: *
*from Miss Lilly and Katrina*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that I will be giving her a new toy!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Lilly!*

I hope you have a wonderful day and get lots of presents from your mommy.

arty::hug::grouphug::cheer2:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie wags his tail for you!

Suzy and Cazzie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Laurie, I want to hug her in every picture. Happy, happy birthday Lily. It all goes too fast Laurie. Give her an extra hug for me.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lily is just beautiful!! Laurie, please give extra belly rubs and snuggles to sweet Lily on her 5th birthday. All from Ricky and Sammy, of course. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LILLY !!!!!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

happy b'day to you

happy b'day to you

happy b'day to you
(that was me singing)

all the best!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Marj - I am sure there are a few in there from you too!!
You could always stop on your way down south to Wildwood, take a potty break & give her a hug yourself!!!!!

Geri - Thanks - Can you and Milo & Bailey make the playdate???


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum::juggle: *Happy Birthday Lily!* :juggle::drum:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILLY.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yay Lilly! Can't wait to wish you a happy bday in person!


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Lily !!!:juggle:arty::cheer2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Dearest Lilly! arty:

Hope you get everything you wish for... who can resist that beautiful face?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet Lily. I am sure you are enjoying a funfilled day with your mommy. Belly rubs and hugs from me and the girls!!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Happy 5th B'day Lily! Hope that it's filled with fun and special treats arty:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Ryan*


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy 5th birthday Lilly!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

A big Happy Birthday to you Lilly!! You are beautiful!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lily!!!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY Lily!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you all for the warm wishes. My Lily means more to me than I can ever explain!! She was my first dog ever, my first Hav, and I just love her to death!! She will be getting some extra belly rubs and hugs from all of you tonight - she is gonna wonder "what is up???"


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY 5TH BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL LILY!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily got her birthday present tonight. Hide a squirrel!! She loved it, as Logan did, but she just wants the squirrels!! She has found her favorite one that she has been squeeking for the last 20 minutes and has layed her head on him for a little nap!! I would take a pic, but my camera battery is dead!!! I am sure that when she gets all the hugs, kisses and belly rubs tonight from you all, she will have a good night sleep!!

It is so great to be a part of a group of people who thing that my "dogs" 5th birthday is just about as important as my kids bdays!!!


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

HAPPY B-DAY LILY!! :cheer2: Hope you got some yummy treats!

Oh, and are all of those pics listed of Lily? I cannot believe how white she became!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lily. You are such a sweetie! Love those pics, Laurie.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It sounds like a wonderful birthday for Lily. Happy Birthday


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lily, you are a beautiful lady. Aren't you about 35 in 'our' years -- yet you look like a 16 year old ready for a prom!! The last picture of your face -- have your Mom frame it -- it's wonderful. Cicero and I hope you have a wonderful, fun birthday.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LILLY!!! WE LOVE YOU.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha - that last picture of Lily (yes they are all of her!!) is already in a frame on my wall unit!! Patty Thomas (Pawpins/now Button's Mommy)-took it last year at one of my playdates & framed it for me. It is one of my absolute favorites!!! Lily is tired today after all her activities yesterday. And today while I was at hospital with DH- my girlfriend, who has 3 havs, and is the 2nd Mommy to my pups - took my guys to her house for a playdate. So Lily has had two fun filled birthday days!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this one...

A belated happy birthday to Lily from Posh & Me!


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lily !!! See you on the 10th.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The pictures are all cute, but oh, the one with the sunglasses!! I love it!
Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------

